# Challenge: Need good solid, not too common / boring boys names!



## LittleMum

Here is the challenge! Everyone submit boy names that meet this criteria:

Not too boring. Examples: John, Robert, Michael etc

Not too common: Jack, Charlie, Harry etc

Not too cutesy / weird: Keegan, Preston, etc.

Not too 80s: Kevin, Anthony etc

OH and I are really struggling to think of good solid English names that don't fall into these criteria!


----------



## navywag

Noah
theodore
lucas
riley
logan
lennon
reece
max
connor
tyler
harvey
Finley

do those fit the criteria? Lol in having trouble picking a name for if mines a boy!!! X


----------



## LittleMum

navywag said:


> Noah
> theodore
> lucas
> riley
> logan
> lennon
> reece
> max
> connor
> tyler
> harvey
> Finley
> 
> do those fit the criteria? Lol in having trouble picking a name for if mines a boy!!! X

They certainly do, yay, go you!!! :)

Really like Harvey and Lucas


----------



## LittleMum

I've come up with:
Vince
Darrell
Dennis
Stanley
Frank
Ross
Toby
Liam
Albert

But OH doesn't like any grrrrrr


----------



## TTCabundle

LittleMum said:


> I've come up with:
> Vince
> Darrell
> Dennis
> Stanley
> Frank
> Ross
> Toby
> Liam
> Albert
> 
> But OH doesn't like any grrrrrr

I love all of them! 

Here's a few I thought of :

Harvey
Oscar
William
Dylan
Fred/Freddie
Jaxon
Luca


----------



## lau86

My two are Joseph Sean and Nicholas James 
I love the traditional names! 
I also considered Robert (bobby), Matthew and Stephen

Oh, lol, just read ur post again, my names might be on the boring side!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hmm that's not allowing much wiggle room lol but here's my list of suggestions and then you can decide if they fit your criteria or not :flower:

Lucas
Jason
Steven
Ralph
Francis
Albert
Alfred
Frederick
Juddson
Jett
Brett
Kyle
Tyler
Mason
Caleb
Connor
Grady
Dylan
Harold


----------



## LittleMum

wannabemomy37 said:


> Hmm that's not allowing much wiggle room lol but here's my list of suggestions and then you can decide if they fit your criteria or not :flower:
> 
> Lucas
> Jason
> Steven
> Ralph
> Francis
> Albert
> Alfred
> Frederick
> Juddson
> Jett
> Brett
> Kyle
> Tyler
> Mason
> Caleb
> Connor
> Grady
> Dylan
> Harold


I like Ralph and Dylan but worry that the latter will be shortened to Dyl (which I really don't like) and Ralph reminds me of the noise you make just before you're sick?! Lol
Is it just me?!


----------



## MUMOF5

Franklin? It's a traditional English name apparently. It's my sons name and I always seem to get positive comments :)

Other suggestions of strong sounding names:

Flynn
Finn
Logan
Maxwell
Joe
Brody
Quinn
Lennon


----------



## smallpeanut

We have chosen Joseph ... It's getting common but we love it and our dd would have been Joseph if she had been a boy so we don't care :)


----------



## StaceyKor

If we have a boy his name will be Lukas (DH is polish). We chose that name when pregnant with DD (& obviously couldnt use it) but its still #1 choice for us x


----------



## CloverMouse

Top 3 for me
Felix
Quinn
August


----------



## Elizabean

LittleMum said:


> wannabemomy37 said:
> 
> 
> Hmm that's not allowing much wiggle room lol but here's my list of suggestions and then you can decide if they fit your criteria or not :flower:
> 
> Lucas
> Jason
> Steven
> Ralph
> Francis
> Albert
> Alfred
> Frederick
> Juddson
> Jett
> Brett
> Kyle
> Tyler
> Mason
> Caleb
> Connor
> Grady
> Dylan
> Harold
> 
> 
> I like Ralph and Dylan but worry that the latter will be shortened to Dyl (which I really don't like) and Ralph reminds me of the noise you make just before you're sick?! Lol
> Is it just me?!Click to expand...

I always thought that about Dylan too, but now I think it has become our number 1 choice :haha:

Ralph reminds me of the Simpsons!


----------

